# My audi TTC quattro- late night Shoot



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

hey guys im new here and thought id post some photographs of my 
Quattro after a little late night photo whoring session in the rain!









































































comments please guys and girls


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

spoilerless! i love it mate!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

indeed lol! and now the weather is a little better today she will be badgeless too!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

well havent had a chance to debadge it today weather has been terrible ! typical welsh weather!!

anyone know if the Audi rings on the rear are glued on or if i remove it will it leave holes?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Good late night pics mate

Rear badge is just stuck on :wink:


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Good late night pics mate
> 
> Rear badge is just stuck on :wink:


cheers dude! just what i wanted to know! lol


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

thank you


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Spolierless boot looks 8)


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

i do like it without the spoiler but i like it with too! arghhh decisions decisions!


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Original concept design without the spolier - looks superb 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks great.

Did your TT belong to a former forum member?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

not that i know of ... maybe?


----------

